# how to uncompress ".iso" file



## rahimso

Dear people ,
   I have downloaded a matlab file .it's a .iso file and i don't know how to make it work.it took me time and ressource to downlad it's about 3 G .Help me out please.


----------



## SirKenin

WinRAR will decompress it.  www.rarlabs.com  Also, you can use Nero to burn it to a CD in it's present format.


----------



## meanman

if you have nero then just double click the file and nero will start up then just burn to dvd on the slowest setting if you dont have nero there are plenty of free iso burning software just google it i found this in less than 1 min
http://www.newfreedownloads.com/MP3-Audio/CD-Burners/SilentNight-Micro-CD-DVD-ISO-Burner.html
dont know if its any good you will have to try


----------



## PC eye

rahimso said:


> Dear people ,
> I have downloaded a matlab file .it's a .iso file and i don't know how to make it work.it took me time and ressource to downlad it's about 3 G .Help me out please.


 
 After burning the the 3gb iso disk image to a dvd read only blank disk you would boot the system with it. That will start up whatever program it involves. Which MATLAB is that for? Advanced development of algorithms or digital signal processing?


----------



## Archangel

you could also instal daemon tools,  this program simulated a CD/DVD drive,  so you can open .iso's with it, without burning or extracting them.


----------



## SirKenin

PC eye said:


> After burning the the 3gb iso disk image to a dvd read only blank disk you would boot the system with it. That will start up whatever program it involves. Which MATLAB is that for? Advanced development of algorithms or digital signal processing?



And all this is applicable to the OP how?


----------



## tlarkin

Archangel said:


> you could also instal daemon tools,  this program simulated a CD/DVD drive,  so you can open .iso's with it, without burning or extracting them.



This would be a good way to mount and use the image with out having to burn it to disc or convert it to another format.  However, make sure you do not install the extra media bar when installing dtools, it is actually adware.  Alcohal120 is another good app for this.

Also, FWIW I don't think an ISO is actually compressed, I thought it was just an exact copy of something.


----------



## PC eye

tlarkin said:


> This would be a good way to mount and use the image with out having to burn it to disc or convert it to another format. However, make sure you do not install the extra media bar when installing dtools, it is actually adware. Alcohal120 is another good app for this.
> 
> Also, FWIW I don't think an ISO is actually compressed, I thought it was just an exact copy of something.


 
 Often an iso image is a disk image like seen with Linux live for cd or a method of packing a larger amount of data into a single file. One tool great for extracting separate item from iso images is also great for data recovery from cds or dvds. You can IsoBuster free at http://www.download.com/IsoBuster/3000-2248_4-10208087.html

 Another one is CDBurnerXP Pro free at http://www.cdburnerxp.se/features.php


----------



## computerhakk

rahimso said:


> Dear people ,
> I have downloaded a matlab file .it's a .iso file and i don't know how to make it work.it took me time and ressource to downlad it's about 3 G .Help me out please.


If your just want it to work, you will need to put it onto a dvd since it is an image file. Then run it on the dvd and install it that way. If you don't have any readily available burning utility, check that you have a dvd burner. Most cases, you should have received a burning utility with your desktop/laptop if a dvd burner is present. If not, there is a really easy to use tool called DVD Decrypter that should mount that .iso file and burn it for you onto a dvd. You can find it here and how to use it. It is very simple.
http://www.afterdawn.com/software/video_software/dvd_rippers/dvd_decrypter.cfm

If you wanted to uncompress it, you can use Isobuster.
http://www.isobuster.com/


----------

